# My Mango Sport just arrived - Down Under



## riggsbie (14 Sep 2012)

After a long wait (never very patient) my new Mango Sport Red Edition arrived......

Unpacked last night but ran out of time with initial setup.

It is very cool !!!


----------



## byegad (14 Sep 2012)

Pictures would be good.


----------



## monkeylc (14 Sep 2012)

lets av a look then


----------



## BlackPanther (14 Sep 2012)

I'd like to see some pics. I'd like to see some videos, and I'd like a go please.....only if your up this way though.


----------



## riggsbie (17 Sep 2012)

Ok, here you go.....

A work buddy who has a lease Transit van came to the airport cargo area and we were prepared for tying the back doors shut but it just fits in a SWB Transit, OK we had to put both seats as far forward as possible but it was OK as it was a short drive back to my place.....












The first time I have seen my new Mango.....


























Good old Smithers unwrapping the bubble wrap......
















A messy garage with my Vortex, Musashi and Mango....one the left is the carbon race hood sitting on my Fisher Fury kitcar.......

The best thing - the long suffering fiance saw the Mango and said "wow, that's cool....." - no comments like, " are you mad, what were you thinking etc...." :-)

I have only had time for a quick 10 minute ride, seat and crank/BB in as delivered positions it was actually a pretty close fit, tiller steering will take a bit to get used to - being able to twist as well as move from side to side....... I managed to kill an 8% grade OK but you can feel the extra mass compared to my Vortex FS.......on a 3% short descent I hit 48 kph without even trying......then got a bit of a twitch going......I must relax.......

When I got home I lowered the seat by 1 position and moved the crank/BB forward 5mm....good clearance on my knees......

Unfortunately I did not get to ride the Mango on Saturday and Sunday as I had 2 training rides I had to complete - 130km on Saturday & 95km on Sunday...... I will have some time tonight so hopefully will be able to get out...... I'll keep you posted !!


----------



## BlackPanther (17 Sep 2012)

Can't see why you'd want to keep that Vortex now you have the Mango. Don't throw it away though, I'll take it off your hands.

I hope were going to see some fast downhill vids, with a speedo reading.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2012)

cool machine and love the garage


----------



## riggsbie (18 Sep 2012)

Thanks guys.....

Once I get the hang of this tiller steering there will be videos to come.....nothing as flash as nitramluap's videos tho !

The Vortex is just too damn practical, it folds and therefore fits in a Fiesta so it is perfect for going anywhere...... did think about selling it and maybe going for an FS Adventure but who knows.......


----------



## BlackPanther (19 Sep 2012)

Can I ask how wide the Mango is? It looks a lot narrower than the Vortex in the picture. I can't fit my Trice down the side of our house, so I have to carry it in through the front door. Now, if the Mango is narrow enough, maybe I could persuade the Missus to let me have one?


----------



## riggsbie (20 Sep 2012)

According to this webby it's 0.75m

http://www.velocraft.fi/english/node/10#Specifications

or from the Sinner site

http://www.sinnerbikes.com/wordpres.../11/Mango-Sport-Specifications-and-Extras.pdf

So that is narrower than my 2011 Vortex FS which I believe is 0.8m wide......

Buy must now buy one !!


----------



## riggsbie (26 Sep 2012)

Yesterday I did my first commute to work in the Mango......

It's 36.5 km to work and keeping my heart rate at 145 bpm I managed to equal my best ever Vortex commute at 1hr 16 mins (which was a balls out run and really trying) and I got caught on 6 red lights.........smoked a roadie in a gentle 2% descent cruising at 55 kph :-)

My return home is only 35.4km and it took me 1 minute longer with a bit more traffic but a generally good run - usually it takes 15 - 20 minutes longer on the Vortex due to the regular Southerly wind you have as a headwind on the way home and being tired after a day's work......

So it's all good....

The Mango is quite noisy on the very coarse chip roads I have to ride on and almost silent - just a nice whirr of chain - on smooth tarmac..... 

Also the right hand side strut top loosened, so need to tighten that and check all the steering rods ends....still need to make a mount for my new Garmin 800 computer and mount the cadence sensor.......

Wearing a helmet under the Flevo roof is not easy, my Bell MTB really does not work at all, but my illegal (not Australian standard tested) Cratoni Evolution is better, I can at least turn my head a bit.......it is law in Australia to wear a cycle helmet even in a Velomobile or trike where it is mostly useless.......

Only annoyance so far is the lack of side support on the seat - the Vortex has 'love handles' which hold you in the seat so you don't have to fight cambered roads and so you don't end up with an aching side.... I am going to fabricate something in Glass fibre !!

More updates to come........the adventure continues......


----------



## riggsbie (8 Oct 2012)

Did a big 6 hour ride (big for me) yesterday in 25 - 35 kph winds......Vmax of 77.1kph - average of 29 kph - distance of 172.5 km covered.....

Here's my Mango in a favourite spot under a tree in a place called Moriac....


----------



## Scoosh (8 Oct 2012)

That is so-o-o-o cool ! 

Want one 

(why is the Mango sticking it's tongue out ? )


----------



## Oldspice (8 Oct 2012)

Why's it sticking it's tongue out at me


----------



## Scoosh (8 Oct 2012)

Maybe it's licking it's lips ...  ... at all the DFs and other 'bents it's eating up ....


----------



## riggsbie (9 Oct 2012)

Yes..... Even with an inexperienced Velonaut (400km's so far) it's fast......

With more confidence and time in the Mango it will definitely be eating up my DFs !

In 2 weeks time, there is the annual Round the Bay ride - 250km - starts in Melbourne and basically does a lap of the Port Phillip Bay (including a ferry crossing). It is a mostly flat route so definitely Velomobile territory........

I need to start using the race hood to get happy with that........allegedly that will add another 10% to my speed


----------



## neil earley (17 Oct 2012)

looks sooo fast, bet them lycra clad men are hiding from you lol ,have a fast ride around the bay .


----------



## BlackPanther (20 Oct 2012)

I don't think I took that many pics when we brought our first born home!

Have you done any vids yet? It's always nice to see an HPV going insanely quickly down a steep hill!


----------



## Scoosh (20 Oct 2012)

I reckon it's the Round the Bay 250k this weekend ?

How did it go ? (as you will have finished it before we would have started, were we starting at the same time ... or whatever ... )

Love to see some vids too - please !


----------



## riggsbie (24 Oct 2012)

Yes.....

I managed my first Around the Bay event, opted for 250km option....finished in 8hr 5 mins - average of just over 30 kph.....

I have some photos and took the GoPro but not had time to go through the video yet......here's a shot from the ferry.....







Some of the looks and comments were interesting......

Riggsbie


----------



## Scoosh (24 Oct 2012)

*30 kph !!!*

That is very seriously quick  . Well Done ! 

Love to hear some of those 'interesting' comments  ... but they can't argue with the speed


----------



## riggsbie (25 Oct 2012)

When I was all loaded on to the ferry with everyone else one chap (who had got off a Cervelo with DI electronic shifters) came over.....

"That's really cool ! Those Velomobiles are really expensive aren't they ?"

Me - "Not as bad as you would think, out of interest how much was your Cervelo ?"

"I got a real bargain, it was a 2011 model and so it was just under $16000...."

Me - "Wow, that sounds like a good deal.......my Mango was just about half that cost...."

"No way....?"

Me - "Well I guess you just pay for the labour and materials with a velomobile - there's no race team to run, no expensive marketing or branding is there..... Let's face it your bike is probably only worth $6000 but the brand name is probably worth another $10,000 ?"

At this point the DFer wandered off mumbling........

Another chap said I was cheating using a velomobile, so I asked how he would go if I added over 20kg to his bike on those 10% grades..........

Here you get Bogans (Chavs) in old cars and I got the usual anti-cyclist nonsense and also the "fully sick mate !" as well.......

And just the other day a tradie (Ute/Pickup driver) told me that I was dangerous, so I asked how so ? He replied that people slowed down to look at my Mango whilst they were driving and he almost ran into the back of the car in front of him........I said that when you drive a car/ute you are supposed to drive with due care and attention and how was I able to help him drive more carefully....? No response.......

Riggsbie.....

Started trawling through some video last night........


----------



## Scoosh (25 Oct 2012)

Some brilliant comments - and responses  there !


----------



## riggsbie (30 Oct 2012)

Right.....

Had a go at editing the first hour of video......it was hard work......hat's off to anyone who does this well !!

I found some music I liked and tried editing it down to that length......the music is quite hypnotic and the cadence of the cyclists seemed to fit the rhythm of the music......it's quite busy music too so it seemed to fit with the hectic/busy/congested start getting out of Melbourne.....

Hopefully ti's not too boring but any constructive criticism is appreciated !!


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIsKz56v05E


Riggsbie


----------



## Scoosh (30 Oct 2012)

Ooooh ! Watched the first couple of minutes and it's hypnotic indeed.  Looks great. 

Must to bed now  , though really looking forward to watching it tomorrow ...


----------



## riggsbie (31 Oct 2012)

you get a mad rush coming down the Westgate Bridge and get over 70kph whilst trying to get past DF's.......in the dark with cones everywhere.....


----------



## Scoosh (31 Oct 2012)

Now _there's_ an incentive to get the work out of the way ..... !


----------



## Scoosh (31 Oct 2012)

Wow - oh WOW ! 

That is excellent !  Mesmerising music and it really kept pace with the pace of the ride - a good choice ! 

Certainly quick going down the bridge - not many DFs can live with that ! 

Thanks very much. It was well worth the wait .....


... and when is the next part coming ???


----------



## neil earley (31 Oct 2012)

OMG loved the vidio music wasnt for me, but got to say :good on you mate ! showed them DF,S the way to go , shame there wasnt any recumbents as well. Looking forward to part 2 .


----------



## riggsbie (31 Oct 2012)

Cheers chaps.....

Will have a look at the other footage over the weekend.......


----------



## Chonker (1 Nov 2012)

The music reminds me of koyaanisqatsi, looks like a fun ride


----------



## neil earley (1 Nov 2012)

koyaanisqats !! got to ask what is it lol


----------



## riggsbie (2 Nov 2012)

Good work......the track is called "The Grid" and it's from Powaqatsi.....


----------



## neil earley (2 Nov 2012)

Learn something new everyday, will listen to a few tracks from Powaqatsi


----------



## BenM (19 Nov 2012)

> the track is called "The Grid" and it's from Powaqatsi.....


Are you sure.... daughter thinks its Koyaanisqatsi as do I...


----------



## palinurus (19 Nov 2012)

BenM said:


> Are you sure.... daughter thinks its Koyaanisqatsi as do I...


 
Your daughter is correct.


----------



## Lee_M (19 Nov 2012)

riggsbie said:


> Right.....
> 
> Had a go at editing the first hour of video......it was hard work......hat's off to anyone who does this well !!
> 
> ...




Main comment is you can't watch it on mobiles!


----------



## riggsbie (19 Nov 2012)

That seems to be a YouTube feature.... I uploaded as usual !


----------

